# Drummerpage gestalten?



## Kalma (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ich wollte für Chris Brien (http://www.chrisbrien.com) eine Fanpage erstellen...
Nur mir fällt nichts ein, wie ich sie gestalten könnte...

Könntet ihr mir da helfen?

David


----------



## holzoepfael (27. Februar 2006)

Hehe, eien etwas sehr offene Frage. Also es wird dir sicher helfen, anderen Fanpages von Musikbands zu suchen, am besten natürlich vom gleichen Genre, lass dich von der offiziellen Page inspirieren etc, etc.... dann kommst du nochmals hierher und kannst uns die Sache etwas konkretisieren ? 
Viel Glück...


----------



## helaukoenig (1. März 2006)

Mein tipp': es sollten Trommeln zu sehen sind, der Musiker und nicht soch verwirrend wie http://www.chrisbrien.com. Wir warten auf den ersten Entwurf.


----------



## Kalma (1. März 2006)

Hey,
ich kann leider im Moment nicht hochladen, da mein Server zu klein ist, für die Seite...

Ich habe mal ein Bild von dem ganzen gemacht, und angehängt.. Dies ist aber ein Gif-Bild, also ein bischen gepunktet... hoffe es gefällt euch

David

P.s.: Der Kerl ist verwirrend: 10 Pedale  und ich hab nur 5


----------



## Kalma (1. März 2006)

Hey,
ich hab ma alle Bilder kleiner gemacht, jetzt ist die Page von 10,5 auf 2,5 geschrumpft 

Naja,
hier der Link:
http://www.floegel.gmxhome.de/index.html

D


----------



## Vale-Feil (1. März 2006)

hey David an sich gar nicht schlecht, kann man sicher was draus machen. Aber bitte mach keine Schware Schrift auf shcwarzen Hintergrund, auch wenn du dann den Effekt setzt. Zu deiner Animation entweder langsamerer Übergang oder bitte bitte ganz weg lassen, da bekommen die User ja Angst.  Na ja mal schauen was die anderen dazu sagen ...


----------



## holzoepfael (1. März 2006)

hmmm, also mir gefällts nicht, dass der Balken mit dem Menü schräg ist, da ich irgendwie automatisch den Kopf drehe und dass nicht sher angenehm ist....
Dann wäre es noch shcön, wenn dann das ganze eingemittet ist.....
Jo das wärs von mir aus...


----------



## Kalma (2. März 2006)

Ja,
das "eingemittete" kommt noch.... 

D


----------



## Kalma (1. August 2007)

Hey,

lange her das Thema, aber immernoc aktuell.

Habe im Anhang mal einen kleinen Entwurf, weiß aber bei der Navi nicht weiter.
Wie gefällts euch?


mfG
David


----------

